# Have u ever SHARTED?



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

i just saw the Movie "Along came Polly" and a topic came along which made me go HMMMMMMM

a SHART is not quite a sh*t but not quite a FART

its a SHART









u know that one time when u thought u just had to fart so u busted an UNDERCOVER FART but then a little bit came out









So have u Sharted yet?

and feel free to tell us when and how it happend









and what did u do with your underwear ...did u throw it in the washer or did u throw it into the trash?


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

I must of when i was younger.









We are sure going to get some funny replys on this ReDragon.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Never sharted. But I have had to make a run for the bathroom at work once! LoL


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

LOON said:


> I must of when i was younger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea i wonder how people are going to react to this Poll :laugh:

ABB- are u sure when u were running a little bit...didnt come out?.....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> yea i wonder how people are going to react to this Poll :laugh:
> 
> ABB- are u sure when u were running a little bit...didnt come out?.....:laugh:
> [snapback]856793[/snapback]​


Dude you would think so, but dude I ran like no tomorrow!


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey come on ReDragon, you have put down your experiance !


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

LOON said:


> Hey come on ReDragon, you have put down your experiance !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok i have when i was about 8 and this is how it happend

i kept raising my hand to tell the teacher i need to go to the bathroom but she was too busy using her chalkstick on the blk board and by the time she turned around the feeling went away... then about 5 min later i felt i had to fart.... then it happend









i just ran out of the class and Ran as fast as i can straight for the bathroom, just like "ABB" did


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Ok i have when i was about 8 and this is how it happend
> 
> i kept raising my hand to tell the teacher i need to go to the bathroom but she was too busy using her chalkstick on the blk board and by the time she turned around the feeling went away... then about 5 min later i felt i had to fart.... then it happend
> 
> ...


I hope you ditched your undy's for the rest of the day !


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

Uhm, no but i sh*t my pants once?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I think this is pretty common if someone were to eat prunes and beans a lot...lmao


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Filo said:


> I think this is pretty common if someone were to eat prunes and beans a lot...lmao
> [snapback]856881[/snapback]​


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

nfldRBP said:


> Uhm, no but i sh*t my pants once?
> [snapback]856857[/snapback]​


lol.. truthfull....
so yah when i was 7 or so i was wrestling with my cousins and he had me pinned. When he let go of me i just laid there exhausted and he thought it would be funny to walk on me. he stepped on my stomach, instantly making me fart, an at the end i def. had a lil bit plop out. I suprisingly was disgusted and just threw my underwear away..


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

I have done it twice. once when i was a kid and once when i was 16.

When i wa about 5-8 years old. I remember thinking i had to lay some cable. so i go to the bathroom and pull my pants down. Well for some reason it doesnt feel like i need to dump anymore..maybe just fart...so im standing there with my pants down and i start squeezin a few farts of. So i farted a good 4 - 5 times. they sounded like farts. Felt like farts. ....Then i feel my trousers around my ankles have gotten a little heavier. So my face Drops and im thinkin "
oh sh*t!" I look down at my pants and low and behold theres a pile of sh*t right in my undies.

When i was 16 is a different story. I was sick as hell with the flu and i absolutley felt horrible. So i have this fart feeling coming on, So i fart. This fart felt wet and it didnt make that clapping fart sound. So i go to the bathroom and check my undies and sure enough theres a little bit of sh*t on my underwear. From that point on i went to the bathroom and sat down everytime i had to fart.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

sKuz said:


> I have done it twice. once when i was a kid and once when i was 16.
> 
> When i wa about 5-8 years old. I remember thinking i had to lay some cable. so i go to the bathroom and pull my pants down. Well for some reason it doesnt feel like i need to dump anymore..maybe just fart...so im standing there with my pants down and i start squeezin a few farts of. So i farted a good 4 - 5 times. they sounded like farts. Felt like farts. ....Then i feel my trousers around my ankles have gotten a little heavier. So my face Drops and im thinkin "
> oh sh*t!" I look down at my pants and low and behold theres a pile of sh*t right in my undies.
> ...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

When I was like 6 and had the flu I did. It wasnt a pretty site to see


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

i sharted on the toilet once.... rofl


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

i was somewhere between 5-8, and i was playing with legos in my room. I must not have wanted to leave them, because i definitely had to poop. So i felt a fart coming on, and i just let it go. Damn, i could feel the squishy sh*t right away.


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Oh man







Those were some funny stories. I think I did it when I was a kid but i don't remember....


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

i did, today lol atleast i was on the toilet


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

yes, i was a kid, i was getting ready to go to school, jest getting ready to head out the door, i thought i had some early morning after breakfast gas, then when i grabbed my back pack, i though i felt something that felt felty that iv never felt before. i went to the bathroom, drop my pants and undies and inspected. sure enough, there was a little fresh skidmark, still warm. so i wiped, got new undies and pants, just in case it wnet through to the old ones, and went off to school. only memory i have of me sharting, i think it was the only time though.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

sweet lu said:


> yes, i was a kid, i was getting ready to go to school, jest getting ready to head out the door, i thought i had some early morning after breakfast gas, then when i grabbed my back pack, i though i felt something that felt felty that iv never felt before. i went to the bathroom, drop my pants and undies and inspected. sure enough, there was a little fresh skidmark, still warm. so i wiped, got new undies and pants, just in case it wnet through to the old ones, and went off to school. only memory i have of me sharting, i think it was the only time though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have when I was sick or had diareaha(sp?)...And didn't know I had diareaha(sP?) and I let one go and sure enough there squirts a little turd.....Pisses a guy off.


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Does it count if you sharted on the wall? Had the flu with works, runs, puking, etc. I was on the toliet with the runs, not to get too graphic, but the smell was getting to me and started gagging. Didn't know what to do, so flushed the toliet,then started to puke...then, I guess on one heave, I sharted on the wall.....







Was kind of funny after the fact..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

LMAO this is like that confession internet site "one time, i spit in my teachers coffee"


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Wifenaggingboutfish said:


> Does it count if you sharted on the wall? Had the flu with works, runs, puking, etc. I was on the toliet with the runs, not to get too graphic, but the smell was getting to me and started gagging. Didn't know what to do, so flushed the toliet,then started to puke...then, I guess on one heave, I sharted on the wall.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...












and that does count as a SHART ...who cleaned up the wall?


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> :laugh:
> 
> and that does count as a SHART ...who cleaned up the wall?
> 
> ...


Wifenaggingboutfish or should it be Wifenaggingboutshit!!!


----------



## nnattereri (Aug 25, 2004)

Once when I was probably 7 or so, I must of ate soemthing bad cause I came home after school, jsut walking to my room i hadta fart, so I let er rip. and felt some leaky poo run down my legs. So my mom took care of me.. lol


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

best thread evAr.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Wifenaggingboutfish said:


> Does it count if you sharted on the wall? Had the flu with works, runs, puking, etc. I was on the toliet with the runs, not to get too graphic, but the smell was getting to me and started gagging. Didn't know what to do, so flushed the toliet,then started to puke...then, I guess on one heave, I sharted on the wall.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg dude


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Not that I can remember


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> I have when I was sick or had diareaha(sp?)...And didn't know I had diareaha(sP?) and I let one go and sure enough there squirts a little turd.....Pisses a guy off.
> [snapback]857606[/snapback]​










yea it sucks.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

i think everyone has once or twice in there life


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Brendan said:


> i think everyone has once or twice in there life
> [snapback]858108[/snapback]​


 Very true....but those people WONT admit it...they think theyre ONLINE p-fury rep. might get messed up


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

hahaha, I've never sharted before but when i was in elementary school i knew someone who sharted and saved their undies in a droor for a few months


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Blown a few wet farts in my lifetime, but this story is literally the sh*t.

A few weeks ago I had to drop my dad off at the airport and before we left I made myself an egg and vegie omlette. I insisted we take my moms car instead of mine. Right before we got to the airport my stomach started cramping up. I was thinkin "oh man, I hope those eggs werent poisoned" I droped him off and as I was driving home it hit me. Before I had a chance to evan think about pulling over I lost all control of my bowels and let like 4 pounds of sh*t blow. I couldnt stop. After a while I said f*ck it and just let loose. Not like I could do anything about it now. So there I was 20 miles from home, with 4 pounds of sh*t in my pants (not those nice firm loafs mind you, this is like ass chowder), in my MOMs car to boot. Worst drive ever. Worst mess to clean up ever. My mom came downstairs to find me cleaning her car up with some rubbergloves on. I had to explain to her that I was cleaning my sh*t stains out of her uphostry. Ive never been alowed to drive the car since.


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

channafreak said:


> Blown a few wet farts in my lifetime, but this story is literally the sh*t.
> 
> A few weeks ago I had to drop my dad off at the airport and before we left I made myself an egg and vegie omlette. I insisted we take my moms car instead of mine. Right before we got to the airport my stomach started cramping up. I was thinkin "oh man, I hope those eggs werent poisoned" I droped him off and as I was driving home it hit me. Before I had a chance to evan think about pulling over I lost all control of my bowels and let like 4 pounds of sh*t blow. I couldnt stop. After a while I said f*ck it and just let loose. Not like I could do anything about it now. So there I was 20 miles from home, with 4 pounds of sh*t in my pants (not those nice firm loafs mind you, this is like ass chowder), in my MOMs car to boot. Worst drive ever. Worst mess to clean up ever. My mom came downstairs to find me cleaning her car up with some rubbergloves on. I had to explain to her that I was cleaning my sh*t stains out of her uphostry. Ive never been alowed to drive the car since.
> 
> ...






































f*ck rep man that shits the sh*t.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

channafreak said:


> Blown a few wet farts in my lifetime, but this story is literally the sh*t.
> 
> A few weeks ago I had to drop my dad off at the airport and before we left I made myself an egg and vegie omlette. I insisted we take my moms car instead of mine. Right before we got to the airport my stomach started cramping up. I was thinkin "oh man, I hope those eggs werent poisoned" I droped him off and as I was driving home it hit me. Before I had a chance to evan think about pulling over I lost all control of my bowels and let like 4 pounds of sh*t blow. I couldnt stop. After a while I said f*ck it and just let loose. Not like I could do anything about it now. So there I was 20 miles from home, with 4 pounds of sh*t in my pants (not those nice firm loafs mind you, this is like ass chowder), in my MOMs car to boot. Worst drive ever. Worst mess to clean up ever. My mom came downstairs to find me cleaning her car up with some rubbergloves on. I had to explain to her that I was cleaning my sh*t stains out of her uphostry. Ive never been alowed to drive the car since.
> 
> ...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

omg i seriously cried when i heard that story channa...LOLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## roffles (Jan 17, 2005)

channafreak said:


> Blown a few wet farts in my lifetime, but this story is literally the sh*t.
> 
> A few weeks ago I had to drop my dad off at the airport and before we left I made myself an egg and vegie omlette. I insisted we take my moms car instead of mine. Right before we got to the airport my stomach started cramping up. I was thinkin "oh man, I hope those eggs werent poisoned" I droped him off and as I was driving home it hit me. Before I had a chance to evan think about pulling over I lost all control of my bowels and let like 4 pounds of sh*t blow. I couldnt stop. After a while I said f*ck it and just let loose. Not like I could do anything about it now. So there I was 20 miles from home, with 4 pounds of sh*t in my pants (not those nice firm loafs mind you, this is like ass chowder), in my MOMs car to boot. Worst drive ever. Worst mess to clean up ever. My mom came downstairs to find me cleaning her car up with some rubbergloves on. I had to explain to her that I was cleaning my sh*t stains out of her uphostry. Ive never been alowed to drive the car since.
> 
> ...






















































you trying to kill me from laughter!?!? LOL


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

I dont think I have ever sharted?? But hey, thanks for the many laughs... great poll!!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

can u fart and burp at the same exact time?


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

channafreak said:


> Blown a few wet farts in my lifetime, but this story is literally the sh*t.
> 
> A few weeks ago I had to drop my dad off at the airport and before we left I made myself an egg and vegie omlette. I insisted we take my moms car instead of mine. Right before we got to the airport my stomach started cramping up. I was thinkin "oh man, I hope those eggs werent poisoned" I droped him off and as I was driving home it hit me. Before I had a chance to evan think about pulling over I lost all control of my bowels and let like 4 pounds of sh*t blow. I couldnt stop. After a while I said f*ck it and just let loose. Not like I could do anything about it now. So there I was 20 miles from home, with 4 pounds of sh*t in my pants (not those nice firm loafs mind you, this is like ass chowder), in my MOMs car to boot. Worst drive ever. Worst mess to clean up ever. My mom came downstairs to find me cleaning her car up with some rubbergloves on. I had to explain to her that I was cleaning my sh*t stains out of her uphostry. Ive never been alowed to drive the car since.
> 
> ...


 OMFG thats the best SHART story ever


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

iv had poisoned eggs before, it wasnt a shart though, full blown sh*t


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> iv had poisoned eggs before, it wasnt a shart though, full blown sh*t
> [snapback]859107[/snapback]​


 How do u get to eat poisoned eggs without knowing ?


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

well it happens always without knowing, the only way to find out afterwards is to either be at home and sh*t like mad or umm drive 20 miles with sh*t chowder in your pants in your relatives car.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ive never sharted, but i sh*t my pants when i was 7.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

channafreak said:


> Blown a few wet farts in my lifetime, but this story is literally the sh*t.
> 
> A few weeks ago I had to drop my dad off at the airport and before we left I made myself an egg and vegie omlette. I insisted we take my moms car instead of mine. Right before we got to the airport my stomach started cramping up. I was thinkin "oh man, I hope those eggs werent poisoned" I droped him off and as I was driving home it hit me. Before I had a chance to evan think about pulling over I lost all control of my bowels and let like 4 pounds of sh*t blow. I couldnt stop. After a while I said f*ck it and just let loose. Not like I could do anything about it now. So there I was 20 miles from home, with 4 pounds of sh*t in my pants (not those nice firm loafs mind you, this is like ass chowder), in my MOMs car to boot. Worst drive ever. Worst mess to clean up ever. My mom came downstairs to find me cleaning her car up with some rubbergloves on. I *had to explain to her that I was cleaning my sh*t stains out of her uphostry. Ive never been alowed to drive the car since*.
> 
> ...







































Thats Friggin Hilarious!!!!

As for me...Hmmm...Ive crapped on myself, But never Sharted
I was taking a pisser, and well, I felt a Fart, It was being a stubborn little fellow,
Didnt want to come out the bunghole. So I applied some pressure to the bleeding
lizard, and before I knew it...I felt some watery liquid sliding down my leg








So I then try to stop bleeding the lizard, to jump in the shower and finish it off,
That bitch just blew out! Needless to say, by the time I got on the pot, It was out.
So I throw away the pants, Boxers, Socks. Wipe off the sh*t on the toilet, and jump my nasty ass in the shower!
I soaped and scrubbed alot that day. 
Thank GordeeZ, It hasnt Happened ever since!


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Thats Friggin Hilarious!!!!
> 
> As for me...Hmmm...Ive crapped on myself, But never Sharted
> I was taking a pisser, and well, I felt a Fart, It was being a stubborn little fellow,
> ...
























thats up there with the ass chowder one for sure.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Grimreaperman said:


> thats up there with the ass chowder one for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laugh it up Focker!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

at a friends i did once when i was laughing to hard..........







then ran in the woods and ditched my boxers haha.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Before I decided to click on this thread to find out what a 'shart' is, I was going to make myself some lunch. But now? Now I'm no longer hungry.

Bright side? Saving money on food! THANKS!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

channafreak said:


> Blown a few wet farts in my lifetime, but this story is literally the sh*t.
> 
> A few weeks ago I had to drop my dad off at the airport and before we left I made myself an egg and vegie omlette. I insisted we take my moms car instead of mine. Right before we got to the airport my stomach started cramping up. I was thinkin "oh man, I hope those eggs werent poisoned" I droped him off and as I was driving home it hit me. Before I had a chance to evan think about pulling over I lost all control of my bowels and let like 4 pounds of sh*t blow. I couldnt stop. After a while I said f*ck it and just let loose. Not like I could do anything about it now. So there I was 20 miles from home, with 4 pounds of sh*t in my pants (not those nice firm loafs mind you, this is like ass chowder), in my MOMs car to boot. Worst drive ever. Worst mess to clean up ever. My mom came downstairs to find me cleaning her car up with some rubbergloves on. I had to explain to her that I was cleaning my sh*t stains out of her uphostry. Ive never been alowed to drive the car since.
> 
> ...


LOLOLOLOL.









I sharted once when I was like mad small.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nope


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nope


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Grimreaperman said:


> thats up there with the ass chowder one for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it is









at least he SHARTED when he was already in the bathroom


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

no worries if you shart AND if you're ever in Italy (cough* willaim bradley *cough) you can use a budet - no worries just spray it clean.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

traumatic said:


> no worries if you shart AND if you're ever in Italy (cough* willaim bradley *cough) you can use a budet - no worries just spray it clean.
> [snapback]862287[/snapback]​


And with all the olive oil they use you damn well need it
















I've experienced it a few times when I was still a kid - no outrageous stories to share, though...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

my 6 mo old son SHARTED through his diaper into my hand.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Its all fun and games until you have to clean your asscrack out......... Beleive me.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Nice stories.... but i have you all beat. My sharting experience happened when i was 16 at work. I was working one day and like everyone... i felt a fart comming on. So i let it out, but it wasnt just a fart, it was a shart, and quite a big one. So im like "crap, what am i going to do". So i go upstairs into the washroom and confirm that i sharted. I then had to fart again, so i thought it would be best to sit on the crapper this time. Sure enough, it was sharts. The crap just kept comming out. Finally i finish, take off the boxers and through them in the garbage. I flush the toilet, and much to my dismay, the toilet was clogged for some reason. So the water starts filling up the bowl and reaches the top. All the turds start comming out over the rim of the toilet. So what do i do? I think to myself that i dont want to clean this mess, so i just go back downstairs like nothing happened. About 10 minutes later the manager comes into the back room where we were and asks these 2 guys i work with to go clean up the bathroom because the toilet had overflowed. I never said anything to the 2 that cleaned it up, but when they came back down they were quite disguested. In the end i had a good laugh.


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

traumatic said:


> no worries if you shart AND if you're ever in Italy (cough* willaim bradley *cough) you can use a budet - no worries just spray it clean.
> [snapback]862287[/snapback]​










yea we dont got those things in U.S we got old fashiond toilet paper .... i think those italians just use those things because they dont shower


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam i would expected you to make such a stupid ass poll


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

alrite ill tell my story...so i was like in the mug shots section today rite...and i saw hyphens mug shot...kissing this girl...and he was just so ugly my face squinted up and i just shitted myself...so now whenever im constipated i look at the picture...and i just let loose hes ebtter the exlax


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

haha nah never sharted, came close to shitting my pants a few times but never fell thru...


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Death in # said:


> :laugh: dam i would expected you to make such a stupid ass poll
> [snapback]863019[/snapback]​


 WTF death this Poll aint stupid its a good poll alot of people have good laughs with it...but i see u are offended









and if u didnt have such a kick ass signature i would unoad on ur ass like i did with Cockboy :laugh:

once again this thread


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

This is a great thread. I can't wait for the next SHART story to make me laugh.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

[QUOTE="*Dr. Green*,Jan 25 2005, 09:19 PM]
:laugh: dam i would expected you to make such a stupid ass poll
[snapback]863019[/snapback]​[/QUOTE]
Man, I Figured you were going to tell us you Sharted and its was *GREEN*


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Thats Friggin Hilarious!!!!
> 
> As for me...Hmmm...Ive crapped on myself, But never Sharted
> I was taking a pisser, and well, I felt a Fart, It was being a stubborn little fellow,
> ...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> WTF death this Poll aint stupid its a good poll alot of people have good laughs with it...but i see u are offended
> 
> 
> 
> ...










love the bj queen

and this thread is to fuckin funny though


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Death in # said:


> :rasp: love the bj queen
> 
> and this thread is to fuckin funny though
> 
> ...


 Yes i have to admit that is one LuCky BANANA


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

This thread is so funny it should be pinned.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Once on a long road trip.. I think I was 9 or so but anyway I had the runs and I could barely hold. I farted but it felt funny. When My dad did finally stop.... I ran into the BROOM and rip a good one







I looked at my underwear and saw that it was full of sh*t. That was some sick ass sh*t but man did it feel good to let it all out.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I haven't yet but i'll be excited to be the first out of all my friends to have sharted.


----------

